# Alltel Phone Upgrade Questions -- Urgent



## war3ag13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys I have a few questions I would like to get answered before Christmas so that I can pull this off before then.

I have alltel and I have one line on an alltel mycirle/family plan. I just got the Samsung Hue when I got my plan and now I want to upgrade to a better phone (such as the LG glimmer or HTC touch). I really have no idea how that works with alltel since there are no SIM cards.

So here are my questions:

1. How do I sell my existing phone? What do I do to it to make it stop being my phone (receiving my calls, my texts, ect.)? I am wondering this so I can sell it to someone else.

2. Does alltel let me buy a phone off ebay and use it as my own? Do I need to take it to the alltel store?

This is all very confusing without SIM cards...

If I am asking this in the wrong place please feel free to move it or let me know.

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what you have to do is to get another phone - be sure it is compatible with alltel. Then take it to alltel and they will do the switching for you. 

If you turn on the phone and another phone company name appears, then it will not work with alltel.


----------



## war3ag13 (Jul 8, 2008)

sobeit said:


> what you have to do is to get another phone - be sure it is compatible with alltel. Then take it to alltel and they will do the switching for you.
> 
> If you turn on the phone and another phone company name appears, then it will not work with alltel.


Ok sweet, thanks for the fast answer.

Do you know if this will cost me any activation fees?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Depends on the carrier. Some will charge to transfer your contract, while others are more reasonable. Mine recently got tossed under a bus (quite literally), and the activation alone was $50. I think a hefty "stupidity fee" was also applied.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

> Do you know if this will cost me any activation fees?


I think the best way to find out this answer is to simply call Alltel support and ask:wink:

1-800-255-8351 - Alltel Customer Service - personal


----------

